# Few questions about replacing bearings & hubs PIC ADDED



## MOE (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a small Highlander (I think) trailer that needs new bearings and possibly hubs. The hubs are pretty rusted and the greese caps have been missing for a couple of years. (I launch at a private ramp at the camp) I have done wheel bearings before on cars, but that has been several years ago. Also will be replacing the bunks and a few bolts here and there, but that should go smoothly.

I am thinking about getting the hub kits like this https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_13205_-1__?N=547047728 for a peice of mind and the cost isn't really that much more that just the bearings. Then you have to buy greese and pack them and all that.

Am I thinking correct that all I need to do is remove the old stuff, clean the spendle, and slide this kit on?

I assume I need to remove the old one to find out what size I need? Or is there another way to tell?

What kind of tools do I need to bring with me? I live about 30 min from the camp and want to have everything I need.

What kind of problems could I run into removing the the old hub and bearings?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2013)

Take a set of calipers and measure your spindle after you pull your old hub. That will tell you what size you need. Measure your lug pattern while you're at it just to be safe that your wheels will fit the new hubs.

All you should need is a pair of pliars to remove the split pin, a wrench to remove the axle nut and whatever cleaning supplies you need to clean up the spindle. If you have that much rust, your spindle may be rusted. I would take some emery cloth to clean that up if it is.

That hub assembly should slide right on to your spindle and just need to be tightened up and the pin reinstalled.


----------



## MOE (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't think about measuring the lugs. I knew to check for 4 lug or 5 lug but not size.


----------



## MOE (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally made it out to the camp last weekend. Not knowing what size spindle I had and not wanting to make two trips, I went ahead and bought the smallest size hub/bearing kit they had in stock (1") and crossed my fingers. Well now I know I need 3/4". Really wanted to knock it out in one trip but oh well. I didn't get very far before the rain came but I was able to pull one of the hubs off. The inner bearing was in pieces and fell to the ground. The hub is extreamly rusted which I was planning on replacing anyway.

I took a pic and after looking at it, I think part of my inner bearing is still on the spindle. Hopefully it will come off and my spindle isn't damaged too much.

What do yall think?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to the 3/4" club. 
Yes part of the old bearing appears to still be on the spindle get it off and see how the other side looks. The spindle in your picture doesn't look but 3/4" bearings are getting harder to find. The next time I need new bearing I'm planing on replacing the whole axle with one with 1" spindles.


----------



## Inkd (Jul 15, 2013)

I had the same problem in finding the 3/4 the inner and outer bearings where not the same so to find took a little time. I found everything I needed to include hubs and bearing and races at trailerpartsdepot.com. There where some kits offered that came with the bearings already packed but I don't think they were the 3/4.


----------



## MOE (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I found a marine supply (that's actually the name) in town that has a large supply trailer parts. Hopefully they will have everything I need in stock. They are not open but a few hours on the weekend so I had went to academy the first time.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 16, 2013)

I found mine at the farm and fleet store. Try Napa too.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 16, 2013)

i've changed one that look like yours where the inner bearing's inner race got stuck on the spindle. i cut it off with my angle grinder being careful not to damage the spindle. it was almost welded on from the heat of being run without grease & then coming apart. after i got it off, it turned out the spindle was worn pretty bad from limping home on no bearings, there was a couple millimeters play with the new bearings installed so i ended up tossing that axle & just replacing the entire axle for peace of mind. point being, just be sure to check your bearing play before you trust that spindle. there could be a 1/2" ditch dug into your spindle & it still hold bearings tight if the ditch is in the middle of the bearings where there's only grease, but if the spindle is worn where the inner race should be snug to the spindle, & the bearings wobbles even just a little bit, then the bearing will not last. i'm sure yours is fine, i'm just sayin check it


----------



## MOE (Jul 16, 2013)

Will do chevy. I will bring my angle grinder, chisel, hammer, and some emery cloth.

One thing that might save me is I've never pulled it down the road sense I bought it about 4 years ago. So I don't think they ever got hot. The caps broke off a couple years ago and it has just sat around other than launching right there at the camp.


----------

